# Apalachian trail



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone taken their dogs hiking on the Maryland West Virginia part of the Apalachian trail?

We are taking the boys camping for a few days in May, I have never been there before but it looks very nice. Dogs are supposed to be leashes on ttheMaryland West Virgina part but who will be watching!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/vizsla-does-appalachian-trail-2010.html

http://onahike.com/pages/itinerary


Enjoy.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gary - no one will be watching - been there and done that - as long as the pup Obeys commands - get some saddlebags so the pup can carry it's provisions


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

My wife and I were on the AT for two days this past weekend in Maryland.

Summit is jumpy sometimes so when we cross paths with folks I go off trail and tell them "he's very friendly but he'll jump on you" & hold him tight till they pass by.

A lot of hikers don't like dogs on trail even where they are allowed so I respect their feelings.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Talking of saddlebags.....

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-MQkWKDK/0/L/i-MQkWKDK-L.jpg


Hobbsy


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you all. And yes they Obey commands so well I think they are trying to show off sometimes. We love hiking with them, when we are out they could care less if other people are around! They do check to see if we are still with them every couple minutes.


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

See if I did this right. It's bucket list for me!

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Lif6o8iE5cA


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry RBD, got excited and just posted without checking your link!


----------

